# Trapdoor condo, S. OC



## Smokehound714 (Jul 6, 2013)

New location I'm planning on sampling.







 Look closely   You can see a couple of burrows in this pic.

 Hundreds upon hundreds of trapdoor burrows here.  I'm sure this is an aphonopelma-rich area too.


----------



## Akai (Jul 6, 2013)

Good luck!  :biggrin:


----------



## Eldric (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks like fun! Happy hunting.


----------

